# Looking at 72 Hour Kits



## rlaw4 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi everyone this is my first post. The reason for joining is I was looking to buy a 72 hour kit. I have been looking online and have found a few I like. I don't have alot of time to put my own together so this was kind of my only option. I have found one I am pretty interested at Emergency Supply Online Emergency Preparedness Systems Custom 72 Hour Kits. They offer three levels. I was wandering how comfortable of a kit do I really need. There original has all the basics it seems and then they go up from there with quite a bit of contents. Has anybody bought a kit from EPS? Are you happy with it? Any feed back would be great. Sorry I am new to the Emergency Preparedness World.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I took a peak at their most expensive pre-built package and I see that there are a few gaps that you would want to fill in. First, there is only one "box" of water per day, if you are hiking out, you would want to have significantly more. I don't see any season-specific gear - stuff for hot weather, stuff for bug protection, stuff for cold weather ..... 

I think that it would be a good starting point in a 72hr kit, but, you will need to fine-tune it to your situation.

Just so that you know, I bought a kit similar to that - the back-pack that it was all stuffed into was decent, but, I couldn't stretch the straps far enough to get the pack on my back - I ended up spending another $120 for a backpack that would fit me much better and then I started to custom-fill the pack with gear that I would need. My pack is probably worth about $500 now and come spring-time I will need to go through it, find any "expired" food / drink and replace it all.


----------

